# Pretty New



## fisher4550 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey I have been looking around on the board here for a few weeks reading and learning. I plan on being quite active on here and asking things I dont understand or dont know about.

Im 

26 Years old
height-5'11"
weight- around 190
body fat about 23%  dont quite know how accurate that is
like sports really big into arm wrestling


Bench- 260x1
Curls- 75x5


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fisher4550* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

